# Feed indicator



## cathead (Mar 16, 2022)

On the front of my old Springfield "Ideal" is a hole tapped in 3/8 NC and above that is a smaller hole in the transmission casing tapped in 5/16NC.  
The larger hole has a stub that swings back and forth a little.  The only thing I could come up with is that the feed indicator assembly must
have gotten lost over the years.  This lathe is or is very close to being a centegenarian and of course the operating manual if there ever was
one is long gone.  I used part of  the outside of an old shock absorber for the body and made the rest from scraps, a little gas welding and
a bit of machining for good measure.  



I threaded a brass indicator to the 3/8NC bolt and mounted it to the lathe.  Now that I'm thinking about it, I bet the original indicator
had some sort of setup to increase the movement using a fulcrum or similar.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



At any rate it looks like this now.  I need to add some labels for forward, neutral and reverse and I will consider it done.  

It's way too nice today to play in the shop so will be spending the rest of the day outside for a change.  It's sunny and 48 degrees F and the snow
is melting quickly.


----------



## cathead (Mar 16, 2022)

cathead said:


> On the front of my old Springfield "Ideal" is a hole tapped in 3/8 NC and above that is a smaller hole in the transmission casing tapped in 5/16NC.
> The larger hole has a stub that swings back and forth a little.  The only thing I could come up with is that the feed indicator assembly must
> have gotten lost over the years.  This lathe is or is very close to being a centegenarian and of course the operating manual if there ever was
> one is long gone.  I used part of  the outside of an old shock absorber for the body and made the rest from scraps, a little gas welding and
> ...


----------



## cathead (Mar 16, 2022)

There, that's a little better.


----------

